# My 2005 1436 Fisher Jon Boat Mods



## fishinhunter12391 (May 9, 2009)

Well i got the boat in the fall of '07 pretty much brand new off a private owner. Paid 800 bucks for the boat, trailer and the guide-ons still brand new in the box. If i was to buy the boat alone from gander mtn they sell for $730 and i called a boat dealer and they said a galvanized trailer like this would run me about $750. So I'd say it was a hell of a deal. As time has passed I've been slowly upgrading it. And here's the outcome up to date with more work coming.

Here's my boat the night I got it after installing the guide-ons.





Here is the box I made for the switchboard I bought at bassproshop.





This is the plug in I installed for my trolling motor. Again I think bassproshop. Not sure if you can see the tops of the bolts on the bow there. Those are holding a apprx. 1/2x2 piece of solid aluminum spanning across the bow underneath that lip. I did this to help distribute the thrust of the trolling motor across the front of the boat so I'm not tearing welds and flexing the metal to much. 





Framing for front casting deck. All pop riveted aluminum construction. Had these pretty neat mini I-beams which were used as stern to bow supports. For starboard to port I used hollow 2x4 aluminum beams. The middle seat, front seat, and vertical supports are 1x1.25 angle. I ended up moving the 2x4 beam up some to fit after I decided to put in a hatch.



 









The 3/4" treated plywood all cut out and fitted.













The cooler livewell with a 500gph bilge pump.





Finished front deck. As you can see I now have installed a big foot also. 









I'll get around to getting pictures of the other mods I have done. But there is still plenty more coming including a casting deck covering the gas tank/battery area, mid boat flooring so i can get rid of the cow mat, a rear pedestal seat and so on.


----------



## BLK fisher (May 9, 2009)

Coming along nice. Can't wait to see the other pictures.


----------



## Zum (May 9, 2009)

Welcome to the site.
Nice looking boat and great work.
I see you said "treated lumber".Did you treat it or is it pressure treated lumber?
You may want to read up on what people think about pressure treated lumber,especially if it's in direct contact with aluminum.It's not good.


----------



## Waterwings (May 10, 2009)

Nice pics and real nice work! 8) . Welcome Aboard!  


Ditto on the pressure treated wood.


----------



## fishinhunter12391 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks guys for the comments. Well this could turn out bad then because I did use pressure treated wood. Wish I would have heard of this before I started. Any ideas on what I could do for a sort of barrier between the two? Thanks for any help.

Pic of my rig towing her


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 10, 2009)

a ranger is not a rig :wink:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 10, 2009)

Did you seal the plywood? Does the carpet wrap around the plywood?


----------



## fishinhunter12391 (May 10, 2009)

No i did not seal it. I figured id take it easy on myself and just use the pressure treated. It does wrap around the plywood to about 2" on the backside as seen in one of the pictures. Does the aluminum breakdown only when its rubbing/ sitting on top or what? Would a good coat of paint on the plywood be enough of a barrier?


----------



## Zum (May 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be happy with just paint...might wear.
I don't know what type of barrier would help you but it has to be something that won"t absorb the chemical.Maybe some tyvec(house wrap)or plastic but again has to be tuff so it doesn't wear threw.


----------

